# Need Help Identifying Pocket Watch



## Lacky (Jan 7, 2014)

I am trying to identify a pocket watch that I recently acquired. It has no maker's mark, nor any inscription on the movement apart from the usual FA SR. It has a serial number on the dust cover, "2988," as well as six sets of numbers hand-engraved on the dust cover and rear casing, which I assume to be servicers' marks. None of these engravings seem to pertain to the date, unless the last two digits of "2095/31" refer to the year.

Not sure if it's worth noting, but the dial is porcelain or enamel (it has hairline cracks), the crystal is plastic and the watch hands are blued steel.

I realise that this information is unlikely to be helpful, but I hope that someone might have seen a similar model and would be able to give me either a maker or a date.











Any information would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Scott.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

not really much to go on when they are unmarked like this, im guessing date wise it could be 1910 +-20 years, there could be some indication under the dial but seems daft to take off hands and dial just to check. Looks to be a 15 Jewel movement with plated brass bridges, im sure someone else will come along in a bit and tell you more about it, best of luck with your research


----------



## abdelaboo (Dec 20, 2013)

pre- 1935

swiss made with 15 jewels movement. is not manufacturer but a military code from british army..... i think that :yes:


----------

